# Recycled Lead Shot



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I recently heard that the Logan Public Shooting range had a company come in and "mine" the lead on their trap range. They extracted some 175,000 pounds of lead shot and now have it for sale. It comes in 25 pound bottles and they are selling it for $25/bottle.
That is a bunch of lead! Of course some of the bbs will have dimples and dents, but who really cares? I think new shot costs upwards of $50/25 pounds.
Anyway, I thought maybe some of you would be interested.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

My Father-in-Law is helping with this project. The lead has been cleaned and re-graphited. It is a mixture of mostly 7.5 and 8 shot, with a little bit of 6 and 9 mixed in. He said that it looks like really good shot. I also think that if you wanted a lesser quanity they might accomodate that for you, at $1.00 a pound. Just inquire at the range.


----------

